# Hiding cables



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

Aside from in-wall speaker wire and the basics, what are some of the solutions you guys have done to hide power cables from the outlet to the receiver, TV and just assume for a moment, that the AV rack couldn't cover the wall jack for all the speaker cable. What would be a good way to cover that?

Thanks

Please share pictures if you have them.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Don't know that I've ever really consciously tried to hide them. Though I may have plopped a plant down in front of them at one time. Usually my outlet is directly behind the TV so you can't see the power cables or outlets.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Zip and velcro ties, wire looms and braided sleeving are what I use.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I ran a new outlet :whistling: Also routed a shallow groove in my wood floor under the carpet for a main speaker wire :dumbcrazy:

Seriously, other than running color-matched wire track(conduit) or using the old 'plant trick' (I like that one!), the suggestions in the above post and more difficult things like I did are probably all you can do.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I have a power cable that runs from my soffit down to a power point near the floor..
I used aluminium channel section..painted the same colour as the wall to cover the cable..
You wouldn't even know it was there unless it was pointed out..


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Speaker wires can typically be tucked between baseboard and carpet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Basically, I'm going to be re-doing a family members HT install. The FL,FR, RL, RR channels are pre-wired in-wall during a build. They didn't think it out very well IMO. The speaker outlet is right smack in the middle of the room on the front wall. This might actually work out to an advantage because I was going to do in-wall speakers and I can wire the center channel, drop it straight down and change the wall plate from a 4 to 5 speaker. After thinking about it, I can just cover the speaker plate with the sub-woofer. 

Other then that, the outlets are not close enough to wall mount the TV. I think the best plan of attack is to get the wall mounted DVD bracket from monoprice. They claim to have cable management, the shelves are big enough to hold all the components. If anything else needs to be covered, I'll try the plant trick.

Oh, and the floors are hardwood, so I can't hide anything. Still might have to be creative in hiding the RCA sub cable and speaker wire from the wall plate to the amp. 

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------

